# How long does it take and what is needed when I'll want to become a physique looking athlete?



## Headstrong_ (Mar 28, 2020)

Dear community,

I'm working on building a physique like Arvebrink and others and I need help.

First off - realistically - how long will it take me to get there, even with taking aas? I know it's a stupid question somehow, because it's also about the journey to get there, but I somehow need a fix point, something that I can work towards to.

My diet and training regimen are on point so far, I haven't gained or lost weight during the lockdown, but I lost some strength that's coming back now. Before the lockdown I was on an Anavar cycle for 6 weeks - it fell short because the second order I bought was certainly not Var and I not only gained water but also fat. This is gone now, but I was quite deparate at that time and felt really really sick of myself. Now I'm about to start my second Var cycle with so far verified legit stuff. I didn't gain THAT much mass in the first cycle. My ability to recover was better and my shoulders looked better than they look now, but overall I maybe gained 1kg in the 6 weeks..

I also know that it's all about being consistent - which I've been since 3 years now - and patient, but I really feel the need to take my game to a new level. And I need to do it planfully.

So what do you recommend to adding to Anavar in terms of making serious gains? I already read a lot about the famour var+primo cycle but since they both seem to be the same somehow, I don't know if that makes sense. I also read a about primo causing hair loss which would be an absolute catastrophe to me.

Can anyone help? Has anyone done such a project with thier body and can lead me in a little bit?

Thank you


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

This is a difficult question to answer if not impossible at this moment in time, this is why.

We do not know at what level your physique is now

We would need a picture of what you want to achieve, this obviously is a long term goal a short term goal would be more achievable.

You are correct consistency is key although depending on the difference between the picture of you know and what you want to achieve will determine many factors when it comes to how long you need to be consistent for to start to see results, if as I think there is a big difference 6 weeks on Var will not do it at all.

Nutrition will play a huge role in your success at that does not mean "being on point" it means reacting to results good or bad.

Training and recovery are more than just time out of the gym and training heavy, it is how you approach this that will also determine the time to the end goal.

i have coached many physique girls over the years, each of them very different as some had great genetics some did not but worked harder.


----------



## Headstrong_ (Mar 28, 2020)

Pscarb said:


> This is a difficult question to answer if not impossible at this moment in time, this is why.
> 
> We do not know at what level your physique is now
> 
> ...


 Thank you for your reply! I attached some fotos of my current form and one of my ultimate goal, I hope that's okay and helpful.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The time frame for the most dedicated to getting to your ultimate goal might be as much as 10yrs if not longer......

Having that long term goal is good but in my opinion, you need a shorter more achievable goal first then build on that, i say this as then you will stay motivated by achieving the smaller goals.

you need to build a good base first then adapt your training and nutrition as you go, it does sound like you need a coach though even for a short period of time to advise you as i certainly would not be using steroids without a better foundation.


----------



## Headstrong_ (Mar 28, 2020)

Thank you for your reply. I deleted the pictures I posted here, since I don't want them to be here forever. I see why you're suggesting that I should built up a better base before considering aas, but since I'm not in my twenties anymore and I've been training for quite a while now without getting any much further, I feel like the clock is ticking. I'm not making the progress that would be expected with my training and eating regimen. And yes, a coach would be helpful but I can't afford 100 bugs/month rn..


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Headstrong_ said:


> Thank you for your reply. I deleted the pictures I posted here, since I don't want them to be here forever. I see why you're suggesting that I should built up a better base before considering aas, but since I'm not in my twenties anymore and I've been training for quite a while now without getting any much further, I feel like the clock is ticking. *I'm not making the progress that would be expected with my training and eating regime*n. And yes, a coach would be helpful but I can't afford 100 bugs/month rn..


 What is your training and eating regime?


----------



## Headstrong_ (Mar 28, 2020)

Tonysco said:


> What is your training and eating regime?


 I tried a lot of different training regimes.. I first started focusing on weight lifting 2 years ago I began doing full body workouts, focusing on compund movements, switched to upper body/lower body for a while - injured my back, focused more on upper body movements - and finally switched to this routine when I was von var:
I did 3 exercises for each body part and depending on my overall wellbeing and my cycle, switched to dropsets or supersets for e.g.
Chest + Biceps 
Back + Triceps
Legs + Shoulders + Abs

I know this regimen will look dumb to some, but for me it worked fine. I also tried
Chest + Shoulders + Triceps
Back + Biceps
Legs + Abs

for a while but the first mentioned regimen felt better for me somehow. I start the legday with the shoulder exercises and since I excluded them from the rest of my upper body exercises, I can focus much better on them. I switched the excercises regulary, for e.g. I will start which a regular bench press for a couple of weeks and change that with dips after 4-6 weeks and when I feel like it's necessary. When I did 3-5 trainings per week, I switched the exercises of the second training to make it more varied.
The eating... First off, I'm vegan and I won't debate that. Besides the moral aspect, I am allergic to eggs and most antibiotics that are commonly used in the industry. Therefore I will and cannot change that. I mention that so specifically because I know how some guys react to that and I'm really tired of debating something I can't change. 
So..
I will start my day with eating oats + fruits , sometimes I switch that with a high protein soy yoghurt. Then I'll have snack somehere inbetween midday and afternoon, mostly I eat some nuts. I eat the biggest meal after training so the afternoon snack is oftentimes oats + a shake. My post- workout meal is always a high protein source + vegetables + rice/sweet potato/lentils/legumes/ etc
after that I usually have another protein shake or a high protein yoghurt. Then I it's bedtime. I recently got my bloodwork done, everything except low DHEA levels, that may result from taking var, are top notch. When I was on var, I ate about 2000-2300 kcal a day, rn I'm eating a little less because I'm mostly training 3 times a week.

I'm happy for every suggestion

Ah, I forgot to mention: I'm lifting almost since 5 years now, but I've been a amateur boxer so my lifting was always specific for boxing purposes.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Headstrong_ said:


> I tried a lot of different training regimes.. I first started focusing on weight lifting 2 years ago I began doing full body workouts, focusing on compund movements, switched to upper body/lower body for a while - injured my back, focused more on upper body movements - and finally switched to this routine when I was von var:
> I did 3 exercises for each body part and depending on my overall wellbeing and my cycle, switched to dropsets or supersets for e.g.
> Chest + Biceps
> Back + Triceps
> ...


 I'm no expert like like some of the above , but 2 things stand out to me in that text...

1. you keep changing your training routine and exercises in it. How do you expect to continue progressive overload if you are constantly switching things up? Find what works for you and stick to it, so the same exercises , week in / week out for as long as you can. I.e. until injury means you need to swap something out or you truly plateau on a particular lift/muscle group.

2. you probably aren't eating enough to grow. Do you follow plenty of physique athletes on instagram or the likes? Most of the physique girls I follow are on 2700-3600+ in their off seasons. Appreciate actual number may vary depending on height and current weight but you need the food to grow!


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

I know you say you can't afford a coach, but if you follow some up and coming athletes on insta a lot of them turn to coaching and if you get in touch with one just stating out on coaching you can get them quite cheap, they obviously won't be as experienced as the more expensive ones but they will know enough to get you well on the right track


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Headstrong_ said:


> I tried a lot of different training regimes.. I first started focusing on weight lifting 2 years ago I began doing full body workouts, focusing on compund movements, switched to upper body/lower body for a while - injured my back, focused more on upper body movements - and finally switched to this routine when I was von var:
> I did 3 exercises for each body part and depending on my overall wellbeing and my cycle, switched to dropsets or supersets for e.g.
> Chest + Biceps
> Back + Triceps
> ...


 I understand that both training and nutrition can be a minefield, there are a million different ways to train all of them sound great especially tagged with an awesome physique,

One thing is for certain, training a bodypart twice a week if far more efficient for building muscle than training a bodypart once a week, your training routine should reflect this.

Separating your workouts to hit one or two muscle groups is not what you need, my advice to you would be to utilise either a whole body workout or an Upper/Lower workout using 1 or 2 exercises per bodypart depending on the split you choose, then looking at 3-4 working sets per exercise (10-15 reps per set) there are more variables when you get into details but essentially this would work.



Headstrong_ said:


> The eating... First off, I'm vegan and I won't debate that. Besides the moral aspect, I am allergic to eggs and most antibiotics that are commonly used in the industry. Therefore I will and cannot change that. I mention that so specifically because I know how some guys react to that and I'm really tired of debating something I can't change.
> So..
> I will start my day with eating oats + fruits , sometimes I switch that with a high protein soy yoghurt. Then I'll have snack somehere inbetween midday and afternoon, mostly I eat some nuts. I eat the biggest meal after training so the afternoon snack is oftentimes oats + a shake. My post- workout meal is always a high protein source + vegetables + rice/sweet potato/lentils/legumes/ etc
> after that I usually have another protein shake or a high protein yoghurt. Then I it's bedtime. I recently got my bloodwork done, everything except low DHEA levels, that may result from taking var, are top notch. When I was on var, I ate about 2000-2300 kcal a day, rn I'm eating a little less because I'm mostly training 3 times a week.


 You being vegan should never be a problem for anyone else, certainly no judging here.

Although being a vegan does present some tricky issues that need to be considered when you are wanting to increase muscle with or without steroids.

The quality of the protein you eat needs to be looked at so you can consume as much leucine as possible to assist with raining Muscle Protein Synthesis (MPS) so again without going into to much detail consider these things.

Include a protein source with every meal

Look at eating higher Leucine protein sources

Look to add an EEA supplement to your regime (there are vegan ones on the market)

Make sure you know exactly how many calories/protein amounts you are eating per day

Workout the number of calories your body needs to maintain body weight then adjust upwards to gain muscle (a quick and easy way would be bodyweight in lbs x 15)

The cost for a coach will all depend on what you are looking for, sometimes the cost is worth knowing that what you are doing is not wasting your time ultimately getting to your end goal sooner.

i have been coaching both male and females for a long time and in my honest opinion you need to get everything above sorted before you even think about using steroids, the fact you have not made the progress you wanted so far proves you should not be using steroids.

Hope this helps....


----------

